# Freshpet Select Dog food



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

This was recomended to me from my vet, sounds like the next best thing to cooking for your pets. Has anyone heard of it? Tried it?

Freshpet Select


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't tried it. I guess if I were going to try it I'd e-mail the company first and ask them the country of origin of their ingredients - whether they get their meat and veggies from places like China - or from the USA.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have not heard of this particular one but something similar. Personally I don't want a wet food. Nor do I want to cook specifically for Sassy. I don't think we can make a balanced diet for our babies in the kitchen without a lot of supplements.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is difficult and time consuming but home cooking really can be done, but that's a personal choice. There are many people doing it. Having a nutritionist to advise or provide recipes is helpful. There are also websites and software that can be used, to enter in the food recipe and the software or website provides the nutritional analysis. Once that is done, it's all about preparing and storing the food.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> It is difficult and time consuming but home cooking really can be done, but that's a personal choice. There are many people doing it. Having a nutritionist to advise or provide recipes is helpful. There are also websites and software that can be used, to enter in the food recipe and the software or website provides the nutritional analysis. Once that is done, it's all about preparing and storing the food.[/B]


Are you following the nutrition guidelines for humans or for small dogs? The nutritional needs are very different.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No, they are resources for home cooked pet food, not for people. There are many people doing it that are very careful to ensure that their pets get the proper nutrients. Here is a link to a yahoo group:Totally Home Cooking

I understand about the differing nutritional needs between humans and canines. Because I want the best possible diet for Nikki, I have asked Nikki's holistic vet/nutritionist to create custom recipes for Nikki when she is 9 months old. It isn't cheap but I think that it is money well spent. It's not for everyone, but it's right for me. I have the time to cook as I work at home.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I just looked up to see where they sold the freshpet select dog food in my area, and the only places that sell them are in grocery stores.. isn't that a not so good sign? They don't carry it in any of the stores that sell premium dog food in my area, at least. But maybe it's new and just hasn't spread to pet feed supply stores yet?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> I just looked up to see where they sold the freshpet select dog food in my area, and the only places that sell them are in grocery stores.. isn't that a not so good sign? They don't carry it in any of the stores that sell premium dog food in my area, at least. But maybe it's new and just hasn't spread to pet feed supply stores yet?[/B]


It is not sold in grocery stores here. The only place it is available here is this one vets office. It is fairly new in the US. I want to say my vet told me that it origionates from new zealand??!! I can't remember for sure, but she said that every person in the vets office had to taste it!! Yes, all the PEOPLE had to taste the dog food. It looks really good, just b/c it is sold in grocery stores I don't think means that it is a bad food, only that most foods sold in the grocery store are not good. I am going to read up on it a bit more, looking at the ingredients and the way they are handled it looks like a really good food.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Has any one tried or does anyone know about these folks? - this looks like an interesting alternative to cooking all your dogs meals. 

The doggie bag

Leslie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

They are sold at walmarts where I live. It doesn't explain very well how much to feed. Looks like they make all the food in a processing plant in Wisconsin. Now where are the meat and veggies come from I don't know, and don't really mind. Clifford does very well on his Canidae, and will probably stick with it. I could never imagine cooking all his meals, getting recipes and such, just seems so time consuming to do, and would probably not get it right for him. I do care what he eats and feel Canidae is a good product. I don't see the need to drive myself crazy over what foods to choose from. I got the Canidae diet from you all, and I am very pleased with the results, and Thank you all for your wisdom.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> They are sold at walmarts where I live. It doesn't explain very well how much to feed. Looks like they make all the food in a processing plant in Wisconsin. Now where are the meat and veggies come from I don't know, and don't really mind. Clifford does very well on his Canidae, and will probably stick with it. I could never imagine cooking all his meals, getting recipes and such, just seems so time consuming to do, and would probably not get it right for him. I do care what he eats and feel Canidae is a good product. I don't see the need to drive myself crazy over what foods to choose from. I got the Canidae diet from you all, and I am very pleased with the results, and Thank you all for your wisdom.[/B]


It says on the site that the majority of their ingredients comes from local farmers, both poultry and vegetables. Lilly is doing wonderful on the Canidae, but I think Max would do better on another product. I have tried cooking for him, and it never did settle with his tummy.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=577714
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I always wonder what they mean by local farmers. Are they really getting their products from local farmers, or do they say that because it sounds better then from some major processing plant. I do seem a little leary about the product due to them selling it to Walmarts, but agree it doesn't mean its a bad product. I would probably go with a more premium dog tube packaging like Natural Balance, before I tried this.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=577585
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow! well then, that puts a new perspective on things, :biggrin: 
I looked it up in my area and then only places they carried it at were like 4 different Safeways and PW's. I guess if it's relatively new, the pet feed stores wouldn't have it yet. How strange that they had to taste it in the office? do they usually do this at all vet offices? taste the food they sell? Just a thought, since I can't imagine tasting Coby's Canidae.. lol!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=577599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She said that this was the only dog food that they have ever had to taste, but that it was kind of a way to express that it is human quality. I don't know. I haven't found anything negative on the web about it yet. But it is not on the dog food analysis either. I may just try it as a treat for a while and see how it goes from there. Canidae is a good food, but I don't think it is working as well as I would like for Max. I also don't want to just keep switching foods.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

hey Kelly, I just posted this in the other thread that was recently started again about this.

"just to let you know, I bought it recently after Kelly posted about it since I was browsing through the grocery store and it was there. Let me tell you, Coby goes CRAZYYYY for it. But wow, if you were to only feed that as its food source.. so much money!! I bought it for $6 and it has 1.5 lbs amt in it, and I'm supposed to be feeding coby 1/2 lb to 1 1/4 lb of the thing.. If I fed him the minimum amout of 1/2 lb (min. for his age for babies up to 12 or 11 weeks old you're supposed to feed 1 - 2 lbs), I would be forking out $6 a day, that's $42 a week.. eeeek! I just mix a very tiny amount to give his canidae a bit more flavor. I don't think I'll re-purchase because it's $6 for not a lot and because of that, he eats more food than he used to so he has gained weight in the past week I've added it to his food."

oh and I was curious as to how it tasted since you said your vet's office tasted them... so I did.. not bad, LOL. It's a little bland, but I imagine it's less bland than other dog foods I've smelled. 

Have you tried it?


----------

